# Juice aka CH TNT's Queen of Hearts helped Molly celebrate her first Bday



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I guess it's about time I posted a picture of our new girl Juice. She came to live with us on June 17th. She is Dixie's sister and I have always loved her. When Theresa mentioned to me that she was going to look for a good home for her I jumped on it. 

Molly likes her :chili::chili: She has her jealous moments but mostly she just wants her to play with her which Juice won't do. She plays with me, fetches great, but won't play with Molly. They are hanging together more these days though. It's such a treat to watch them interact.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

YES, it is about time that you posted pictures, Elaine! Your new baby is precious and what a wonderful home she is getting. I am glad that Juice and Molly are hanging a little. Those dresses are so pretty. You always have your girls looking beautiful! Lots of hugs to you, Molly, and Juice. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Elaine Juice is So Cute and That was Wonderful of you to take her. So Glad they Have Each other Now.*

*Happy Birthday Molly-Yogi and Mommy!*


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww ... Juice is so sweet, she is very cute. I am happy that she is there with you, Dixie, and your DH.

How old is Juice? I was just wondering if maybe that is why she doesn't want to play as much with Molly. 

Molly and Juice look adorable in their party dresses. Needless to say, Molly is a little doll doggie!

I love Molly's birthday gifts and cake. Is that a real cake? If so, what kind? 

Please give Juice and Molly hugs and kisses from their Auntie Marie.:wub::wub: 


:cheer:Happy 1st Birthday to Molly!:cheer:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, she's cute! I'm glad they are starting to play together. Hopefully, they will do it more as Juice gets used to Molly. Molly is so adorable too and I love the dresses. Is the birthday one smocked? I have smocked an insert for one for Leila. I just have to do the rest of the dress now. Happy birthday, Molly!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Very cute and pretty in their party dresses. :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Very cute! Happy Birthday


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So nice she has a sister. They are both beautiful in their dresses! :wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Precious in their party dresses. So glad Molly has a "sister".


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

View attachment 150682


So nice that you got Dixie's sister.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

They are both so precious. Juice's feet look like Zooey's. Does she chew them?


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Juice and Molly are going to have so much fun together. Although he liked Jasper immediately, it took Dusty a while to start playing with him. She'll get there I'm sure.

I can't wait to see what you do with Juice when her hair starts growing back out. Molly is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations on your new addition. I hope she brings you much and happiness. I know she has a great home with you.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Elaine, congratulations on getting Juice! Does it help your heart to have Dixie's sister? I remember when Dixie died last October because I thought it was heartbreaking that they missed the diagnosis. If I recall, Dixie's kidneys shut down, but the vets thought they were looking for a liver shunt. I think it is wonderful that you now have Dixie's sister, because it is a physical link to her. Enjoy! :chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Elaine, congratulations on your adorable new addition! Juice is so cute...were Dixie and Juice litter mates? How amazing that you were able to get her. Molly is looking so pretty...love her in her birthday dress! 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Two very pretty little girls.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

She is absolutely adorable, congratulations! And Molly couldn't be any cuter in her birthday outfit! What a sweet, precious pair of fluffs!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Molly is a doll and I'm so glad Juice has found her forever home with you  What a special connection. Thanks for posting the pics- we need more!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, how wonderful, Elaine. Congratulations. Your girls are stunning.
Xoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh the pics are just wonderful!!! Congrats on Juice I think that is wonderful that you got her she is just beautiful!!! and Happy Birthday sweet little Molly!! I love her dress and cake!!! You have two beautiful girls!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

J..............Jolly little girl:goof:
U.............Undeniably the sunshine in the room:Sunny Smile:
I..............In due time will play with Molly:smrofl:

C.............Can we see more pixi please?

E.............Eternally spoiled by mommy:tender:


And


M............Mommy loves you so much:heart:

O............One year old: Happy Birthday:drinkup:

L............Lollypop Girl:wub:

L............Lovely in her new dress:happy:

Y...........Yummy cutie patootie:Cute Malt:





*


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Elaine -- congratulations on your new baby. Give it some time for Juice and Molly to get their routine down. It took about a month or so when Tilly joined Lacie.

They're both soooooooooooo darling. 

Happy B-Day you little cutie!!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so happy for you Elaine:wub: Juice is a beauty:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so happy that you have a new baby, Elaine. It is just wonderful that you were able to get Dixie's sister. Thanks for sharing the adorable pictures.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahhhh, they are adorable!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

What a blessing! I just know that Juice and Molly will be best friends in no time, Elaine.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Elaine - so glad you posted pix of Juice here. :wub::wub: I've been waiting I think she and Molly will end up quietly becoming friends in no time. How nice to have Dixie's sister. :tender:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

mfa said:


> YES, it is about time that you posted pictures, Elaine! Your new baby is precious and what a wonderful home she is getting. I am glad that Juice and Molly are hanging a little. Those dresses are so pretty. You always have your girls looking beautiful! Lots of hugs to you, Molly, and Juice. :wub::wub::wub:


Thank you Florence dear. :wub: Pearlan, I love your siggy picture.



Yogi's Mom said:


> *Elaine Juice is So Cute and That was Wonderful of you to take her. So Glad they Have Each other Now.*
> 
> *Happy Birthday Molly-Yogi and Mommy!*


Thanks Nickee.



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Awww ... Juice is so sweet, she is very cute. I am happy that she is there with you, Dixie, and your DH.
> 
> How old is Juice? I was just wondering if maybe that is why she doesn't want to play as much with Molly.
> 
> ...


Thanks Marie. Yes it is a real cake. I ordered a mix - Carob Cake and Frosting mix from puprwear.com. They each had a piece and loved it. Kisses given.



Leila'sMommy said:


> Aww, she's cute! I'm glad they are starting to play together. Hopefully, they will do it more as Juice gets used to Molly. Molly is so adorable too and I love the dresses. Is the birthday one smocked? I have smocked an insert for one for Leila. I just have to do the rest of the dress now. Happy birthday, Molly!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks. Yes they are both smocked. I'd love to see the dress when you finish it.



Deborah said:


> Very cute and pretty in their party dresses. :wub:


Thank you Deborah.



mdbflorida said:


> Very cute! Happy Birthday


 Thank you.



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> So nice she has a sister. They are both beautiful in their dresses! :wub:


 Thank you.



babycake7 said:


> Precious in their party dresses. So glad Molly has a "sister".


Thanks.



MalteseJane said:


> View attachment 150682
> 
> 
> So nice that you got Dixie's sister.


 Thanks Janine.



zooeysmom said:


> They are both so precious. Juice's feet look like Zooey's. Does she chew them?


 Yes, she chews them. They are so much better since she has been on meds. I can see white hair coming in. If she needs more help with the itch I'm going to put her back on the dermagic products I was using before meds.



LuvMyBoys said:


> Juice and Molly are going to have so much fun together. Although he liked Jasper immediately, it took Dusty a while to start playing with him. She'll get there I'm sure.
> 
> I can't wait to see what you do with Juice when her hair starts growing back out. Molly is absolutely beautiful.


Thanks Laura. Her hair is growing very quickly I think. I get such a kick out of watching them together. Molly steps right back and lets Juice do what she wants. That surprised me!



revakb2 said:


> Congratulations on your new addition. I hope she brings you much and happiness. I know she has a great home with you.


Thanks Reva.



educ8m said:


> Elaine, congratulations on getting Juice! Does it help your heart to have Dixie's sister? I remember when Dixie died last October because I thought it was heartbreaking that they missed the diagnosis. If I recall, Dixie's kidneys shut down, but the vets thought they were looking for a liver shunt. I think it is wonderful that you now have Dixie's sister, because it is a physical link to her. Enjoy! :chili:


You remember correctly about Dixie Deb. Gosh, you even remember the month she died. That's so nice. :wub: Yes, it's helped me to have her for the very reason you mention. I feel connected to Dixie more through Juice. She doesn't look like her or have her personality but they are siblings so it's a link. You are a smart and very sweet lady. :wub:



Bailey&Me said:


> Elaine, congratulations on your adorable new addition! Juice is so cute...were Dixie and Juice litter mates? How amazing that you were able to get her. Molly is looking so pretty...love her in her birthday dress!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


Hi Nida. Thanks. Yes, Dixie and Juice were litter mates. I'm thrilled I was able to have her. Molly sends kisses xxx



Tanner's Mom said:


> Two very pretty little girls.


Thanks Marti. 



socalyte said:


> She is absolutely adorable, congratulations! And Molly couldn't be any cuter in her birthday outfit! What a sweet, precious pair of fluffs!


Thank you Jackie. 



hoaloha said:


> Molly is a doll and I'm so glad Juice has found her forever home with you  What a special connection. Thanks for posting the pics- we need more!


Thanks so much.



KAG said:


> Aww, how wonderful, Elaine. Congratulations. Your girls are stunning.
> Xoxoxoxoxoxoxox


Thank you Kerry. :wub:



maltese manica said:


> Oh the pics are just wonderful!!! Congrats on Juice I think that is wonderful that you got her she is just beautiful!!! and Happy Birthday sweet little Molly!! I love her dress and cake!!! You have two beautiful girls!


Thank you. Molly says thank you too.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Piccolina said:


> J..............Jolly little girl:goof:
> U.............Undeniably the sunshine in the room:Sunny Smile:
> I..............In due time will play with Molly:smrofl:
> 
> ...


Thanks Sammy, that's adorable.



Lacie's Mom said:


> Elaine -- congratulations on your new baby. Give it some time for Juice and Molly to get their routine down. It took about a month or so when Tilly joined Lacie.
> 
> They're both soooooooooooo darling.
> 
> Happy B-Day you little cutie!!!


Thank you Lynn. They do hang together more now. Molly says thanks. :wub:



elly said:


> I am so happy for you Elaine:wub: Juice is a beauty:wub:


Thanks Cathy.



Sylie said:


> I'm so happy that you have a new baby, Elaine. It is just wonderful that you were able to get Dixie's sister. Thanks for sharing the adorable pictures.


Hi Sylvia. Thanks very much. :wub:


chichi said:


> Ahhhh, they are adorable!!


Thank you.



MoonDog said:


> What a blessing! I just know that Juice and Molly will be best friends in no time, Elaine.


Yes Robin, it is a blessing I feel. Thank you.



Snowbody said:


> Elaine - so glad you posted pix of Juice here. :wub::wub: I've been waiting I think she and Molly will end up quietly becoming friends in no time. How nice to have Dixie's sister. :tender:


Thank you Susan. I hope you are right.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Congrats to Molly for her birthday and to you Elaine for your new furbaby, Juice! :chili::chili::aktion033:
It's awesome you have Dixie's sister now; it's like you have a little piece of her with you again. :wub: 
By the way, Molly looks stunning!! I love her fluffy, long hair and her pretty bow. She's just perfect!


----------

